# Using the "Race" Card to Castigate Critics of T.D. Jakes' Modalism



## Fly Caster (Feb 1, 2012)

James Today | Walk in the Word

This is a video discussion that I find quite disturbing, but not all that surprising. Apparently Voddie Baucham was dis-invited from speaking at a Men's Conference at MacDonald's church following his public criticsm of Jakes' doctrine. When I heard that his criticism was based upon his idolizing "older, white, Reformed" people, my jaw dropped.

I can't help but wonder who has "racial" issues here.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 1, 2012)

I tend to agree. I've been thinking for a long time that orthodox theology is inextricably Eurocentric, especially given that a predominant portion of proponents are themselves white and it it is historically the theology of oppresive white men, most of whom enslaved Africans. Those who follow orthodox theology better think long and hard before correcting what they perceive as error because, in reality, all they're doing is perpetuating the subjugation of black people and their ideas that they've attempted for so long. Jakes' modalism is an extention of his "blackness." To attack that, is to attack black people, obviously. The "orthodox," and by that I mean "white people," need to pipe down, along with the Uncle Tom "Reformed" (with an uppercase "R") black crowd. They sold out. 

/sarcasm.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 1, 2012)

They gave Jakes a free pass on the prosperity doctrine. It was never even addressed. And they let him define his own terms on modalism. All heretics will try to "agree with that which you agree." The issue is: Do they deny what you deny? Again, Jakes was never remotely pressed on his beliefs. 

It is disturbing to see Voddie Baucham essentially being accused of being an "Uncle Tom" by other African American ministers for standing up for orthodoxy. One of those guys also called for "white reformed" folks to repent of their accusations against Jakes. We are in a sad place.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Feb 1, 2012)

In response to Bryan Lorrits' comment about Theological Differences:

I understand what he is saying but Theology doesn't change with culture. God is multicultural in his Theology. 

A friend from my church used to be a member at an all black baptist church in Pittsburgh, and he was telling me how that paticular churches Theology is focused on race (Black Theology; not all churches are like this). 

Black theology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It focuses on topics like Civil Rights and Civil Liberties and uses the scripture to prove their point. When the man was making comments about "Reformed black men being puppets" he was basically calling those black men Uncle Toms because they follow white reformers. In other words they are oppressing those men for following a Theology that is different from their own. I am not saying this man is not a Christian, I am saying that he appears to be tainted by elements of this type of Theology. 

I could be wrong though but its how I am perceiving it after the video.


----------



## JS116 (Feb 1, 2012)

I think we should let Voddie speak clearly about the issues he has for not coming onto the set of ER2..

Blog | Grace Family Baptist Church


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 1, 2012)

Dr. Trueman on the "middle aged white guys and the Trinity": Gnosticism, Nicea and Celebrity - Reformation21 Blog


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 1, 2012)

Does this theological affirmative action also cover Ozark Hillbillies?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 2, 2012)

Dr. Voddie Baucham on James White's radio show on "Ethnic Gnosticism" and the ER2 dust up: http://www.aomin.org/podcasts/20120202.mp3


----------



## JS116 (Feb 2, 2012)

I've never heard of Ethnic Gnosticism till today haha..it is true although,when dealing with a person in a historically african american church usually when u speak to a church leader you will get it, sadly I've encountered quite a few in my early christian life.


----------

